# Balintawak pollitics in the UK?



## Poor Uke (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi y'all

Fist off its not my intention to start any kind of flame war or anything of that sort. If this thread degenerates into one I will ask one of the mods to delete it.

Secondly its not my intention to step on anybodies toes. I dont know anything about this area and am asking out of sheer curiosity. I have seen a few videos of the style and am very impressed.

So that said, there appear to be two different associations in the UK,

http://www.balintawakarnis.co.uk/www.balintawakarnis.co.uk/Welcome.html

and 

http://www.balintawak.co.uk/info/more-about-balintawak/29-the-team/1-welcome-to-balintawakuk.html

So whats the deal with this?


----------



## Carol (Oct 20, 2010)

Just FYI, they typically don't delete threads around here.   

Lets hope a flame war is averted from everyone thinking before they post


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2010)

Is there a reason there can't be two different associations?


----------



## fangjian (Oct 20, 2010)

One appears to follow the training methods of Sir Bob Tabimina.  The other, through GM Bobby Taboada.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 20, 2010)

fangjian said:


> One appears to follow the training methods of Sir Bob Tabimina. The other, through GM Bobby Taboada.


 

Sounds a common enough thing in martial arts that different students of the originator of the style/art have their own schools.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 20, 2010)

Both sites look to be Associated with GM Taboada.

One of the sites has also trained with GM Tabimina. 


As to the multiple sites, I see no problem for it.

__________________

PS: I would like to say thanks as one of the sites brought me to another forum where there is discussion about Balintawak. I found a link and reference about me that I did not know existed as they referred to me as Rich Parson and not Rich Parsons. 

Thanks :~)


----------



## free2flow (Oct 21, 2010)

more people spreading the art, i think this is a very good thing for balintawak.


----------



## Poor Uke (Oct 24, 2010)

OK thanks all. I come from a Wing Chun background which is a swamp of pollitics, so just wanted to make sure I dont piss anybody off for mentioning somebody else etc..


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 24, 2010)

I wouldn't worry too deeply about that, *Uke*.  We don't permit the more usual flame-fests that seem to swamp much of the Web .  

Most trouble can be avoided by just thinking before you type, making sure that what you wrote is what you meant and just being polite about things :tup:.

If by accident you do step on someones toes and things get heated, the best way of handling things is to use the RTM function on the post in question and the staff of Mentors and Moderators will attend to the matter.


----------



## geezer (Oct 26, 2010)

free2flow said:


> more people spreading the art, i think this is a very good thing for balintawak.


 
You are _so_ right. I don't know why people can't figure that out. Like Poor Uke, I come from a style split by petty politics. If people could just agree to disagree respectfully, without all the vindictive bickering, everybody would be better off. We'd all have more students and more respect. As it is, I end up getting scolded by my association for being too friendly with members of other groups! Is that nuts or what?

BTW just yesterday I attended a local FMA gathering that included people from a whole bunch of groups including Serrada, Decuerdas, OGE, DTE, Latosa, SWACOM, Tapado, Balitawak, and others. Ron Saturno of Serrada and Sam Buot of Balintawak gave free workshops. Everybody brought food, traded techniques, made friends, and it was a great time. That's what I'm talkin' about.


----------



## Robert Klampfer (Oct 27, 2010)

Poor Uke said:


> OK thanks all. I come from a Wing Chun background which is a swamp of pollitics, so just wanted to make sure I dont piss anybody off for mentioning somebody else etc..



Balintawak is a very small community. At the instructor level, everyone either knows everyone else, or knows someone who does.  We support each other regardless of lineage, and disagreements are typically discussed privately, not on the Internet.  There are a few instances of junior people attempting to stir the pot but, it never gets very far.  I think we police our own ranks pretty well.

Robert


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 27, 2010)

Robert Klampfer said:


> Balintawak is a very small community. At the instructor level, everyone either knows everyone else, or knows someone who does. We support each other regardless of lineage, and disagreements are typically discussed privately, not on the Internet. There are a few instances of junior people attempting to stir the pot but, it never gets very far. I think we police our own ranks pretty well.
> 
> Robert


 
I have talked with Robert on the phone and his insructor GM Taboada called my instructor while I was training many years ago. As Robert stated, we either pick up the phone and call them directly or call someone or e-mail someone who does know them. :~)

And yes we talk even without problems or policing issues being brought up. 

A prime example of this is all the stories of problems between Doces Pares and the Balintawak schools in Cebu. Manong Ted Buot told me he and or GM Bacon together or alone could stop by anyones house from the other school and be treated with respect. The same was true for the Doces Pares stopping by one of the Balintawak schools or houses. Of course there were individuals who had problems with each other from time to time, but they policed themselves and show respect to each other. 

I am proud and hope that we can continue this. 

Thanks Robert for your post.


----------



## soncen (Dec 31, 2010)

Poor Uke said:


> Hi y'all
> 
> Fist off its not my intention to start any kind of flame war or anything of that sort. If this thread degenerates into one I will ask one of the mods to delete it.
> 
> ...


The balintawak community originates from only one person and that is from our great Grandmaster Venancio (Anciong) Bacon.
 But there were innovations of different forms just like children in a family when they grow up will form their own family and they will impose their own innovative discipline to their children, and remains to be brother in the family of their father where there is respect, love and friendship among siblings.
I think there is no problem in forming two associations in one place for I believed respect, love and friendship was there between them.
-Wilson


----------



## Trerfawl (Mar 6, 2011)

> Quote:


 ?


----------

